# Trying out some new ideas



## Brooks803 (Aug 21, 2013)

Haven't had much time for turning lately. I've been glued to my casting table hours on end. Good thing is I got to try casting some ideas I came up with for the August PITH. 

First up is a Graduate RB. My idea was to try and cast something that looks like a flame but nothing like my combustion blank. It was a good idea, but I think it fell a bit flat once it was finished. Might need to add more blue and deepen the orange. Reverse painted black:


  














Next is a new blank I've been playing around with. This was my tester piece and I put it on an Aero BP. Turned great with standard and carbide tools. Did need a CA finish though. I was hoping to avoid that part but alas. Reverse painted black:

 









Last but not least was a pour from leftover resin. I had no clue as to what it'd end up looking like. Thankfully I wrote down what I did bc this came out AWESOME :biggrin:. I put it on an Aero BP and reverse painted black.

   


















Thanks for looking!


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 21, 2013)

As you said , AWESOME .


----------



## Turned Around (Aug 21, 2013)

The last one is awesome. Reminds me of some pictures I've seen taked form the Hubble Telescope.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Aug 21, 2013)

These look great - #1 is my favorite.  I like the understated colors actually.


----------



## crabcreekind (Aug 21, 2013)

The last one looks like a nebula... Sweet looking pen


----------



## Mikie (Aug 21, 2013)

They all look fantastic. First one is my absolute favorite. Well done!


----------



## asyler (Aug 21, 2013)

another 'vote' for the last one,, all are outstanding...


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Those are very nice, but the last is just incredible!!!!


----------



## Twissy (Aug 21, 2013)

Love the last one. Almost looks like a burl amalgam in places.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 21, 2013)

Great stuff Jonathon. Keep experimenting.


----------



## SteveG (Aug 21, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> First up is a Graduate RB. My idea was to try and cast something that looks like a flame but nothing like my combustion blank. It was a good idea, but I think it fell a bit flat once it was finished...



Jonathon, 

Since this pen is met with such disfavor in your eyes, I want to brighten your day. You have my address. You may quickly send the offending item to me, and be able to get on with your life. I have helped others who seemed to have lost their way. An ability I did not ask for, but none-the- less, have.

Steve


----------



## jyreene (Aug 21, 2013)

I like them all but I'll add my little comments. First one is good but does need a little brighter tone/touch to it. Your the color expert though so I'll let you work on that. 

Second one is nice. I see that experiment turned out nicely. 

Last one is I interesting but the large void on the center seems kind of off putting. I do like the swirl though.


----------



## longbeard (Aug 21, 2013)

WOW!!!!  Great looking pens, but i really like the last one.
Great job.


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 21, 2013)

Jon:
Wow!  I really liked the subtlety of the first pen- the detail in the colors is amazing.  The last pen spectacular.  
FYI- I showed my PITH pens to friends at work - they are not turners the reaction is over the top- they are wowed by the beautiful pens.  Gues I should start making some for them.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 21, 2013)

SteveG said:


> Jonathon,
> 
> Since this pen is met with such disfavor in your eyes, I want to brighten your day. You have my address. You may quickly send the offending item to me, and be able to get on with your life. I have helped others who seemed to have lost their way. An ability I did not ask for, but none-the- less, have.
> 
> Steve


 
You're right Steve...I do have your address :wink: However, I think I'll keep the pen for now. The couple of extra leftover blanks.....who knows :wink:



jyreene said:


> I like them all but I'll add my little comments. First one is good but does need a little brighter tone/touch to it. Your the color expert though so I'll let you work on that.
> 
> Second one is nice. I see that experiment turned out nicely.
> 
> Last one is I interesting but the large void on the center seems kind of off putting. I do like the swirl though.


 
Thanks for the honest feedback Tyson. If I did make more of the last one (which I most likely will...or maybe already have ) it most likely wouldn't have as much dead space. I personally like it as is. I like how it's busy in areas and not covering the entire thing.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Aug 22, 2013)

That last one is awesome...curious what it would look like back painted different colors.

Like others have said, looks like an outer space photo.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 22, 2013)

All very nice Jonathon! the last one is my favorite the colors look really cool, also Jonathon i was wondering what File type or program do you use that allows more than 5 photos in one post, when i upload from a URL it only allows 5 photos,  at times it would be good to be able to add more


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Aug 22, 2013)

I think maybe the first one back painted a brighter color would bring out the flames a bit better.


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 22, 2013)

I like the first one just the way it is.

Tony


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 22, 2013)

Great looking blanks and pens. Not a loser in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 22, 2013)

johncrane said:


> All very nice Jonathon! the last one is my favorite the colors look really cool, also Jonathon i was wondering what File type or program do you use that allows more than 5 photos in one post, when i upload from a URL it only allows 5 photos, at times it would be good to be able to add more


 
Thanks John! For my pics I use photobucket & the Upload program here on IAP. 

On photobucket I copy and paste the IMG code for each picture into my post. I don't put them in the IAP upload page. 

With the IAP upload page you can fill all 5 slots and hit upload. Then the slots are clear and you can upload another 5 images. Not sure what the max is but I know I can do atleast 10.

Hope that helps.


----------



## BSea (Aug 22, 2013)

Turned Around said:


> The last one is awesome. Reminds me of some pictures I've seen taked form the Hubble Telescope.


That's what I thought too.  

The orange & black is really subtle.  I like it, but it may be hard to see in person.  Unless you examine it closely.  You should call it "Slow Burn".


----------



## John Den (Aug 22, 2013)

Brilliant pens & brilliant Pictures


----------



## Marc (Aug 22, 2013)

So good, excellent blanks.


----------



## JP61 (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome! They look really nice!


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't have a favorite, they all look fantastic. And seeing as how no one else has asked, I would like to purchase a few of each blank from you. Do you have any spares, or do you think that you'll ever make these to sell? If you ever want to sell any, please get in contact with me as I want them. 
Len


----------



## Teeball (Aug 23, 2013)

All the pens look terrific, hopefully one day I will be able to do something like those.


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you EVERYONE for all the kind words! I appreciate it so very much :biggrin:



BSea said:


> Turned Around said:
> 
> 
> > The last one is awesome. Reminds me of some pictures I've seen taked form the Hubble Telescope.
> ...


 
Thanks Bob! I think I'll have to use that name. I like it.


----------



## hard hat (Aug 23, 2013)

The last one is a beautiful beautiful mistake.  Please mess up again in the same fashion.


----------



## ttpenman (Aug 23, 2013)

I really want to try my hand at casting my own blanks, and I understand the basics of colors and swirls and ribbons.  But, when I see the incredible blanks you and a few others make, my feeble mind can't even comprehend what you do to make these beautifui works of art.  They are gorgeous!!!

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Rob73 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm going to make some items for a gaming club I'm in for Eve Online (space game)  those last two blank styles would be great.  I'll probably be using decals for their logo so I'm probably going to be thinking of something larger than a pen.   That last one really reminds me of the gaseous clouds in space.  You make more of those to sell I'll have to try them out


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome looking pens!  Congrats on that group of pens!


----------



## philb (Aug 24, 2013)

That leftover is a stunner, different from your others as the swirls aren't as smokey looking. But really like it!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow.  Looks really good.  I can't remember ever getting a bad blank from you Jonathon!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you ALL!



philb said:


> That leftover is a stunner, different from your others as the swirls aren't as smokey looking. But really like it!


 
Thanks Phil! Yeah there's a reason for that. The smokey swirls are a hell of a lot easier to pull off than ones like this. I tried duplicating it yesterday and had a pretty high failure rate.


----------



## philb (Aug 24, 2013)

Smokey looking swirls and easy never seem to go together whenever I have the molds and PR out!
And they never look anything close to what you pull out in every thread!!

Phil 



Brooks803 said:


> Thank you AL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

